

Billionaire Zuckerberg left no tip after Rome lunch - sparknlaunch
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/mark-zuckerberg/9297450/Facebook-founder-Mark-Zuckerberg-left-no-tip-after-Rome-lunch.html

======
jbigelow76
Not that I care one way or another about Zuck getting a reputation for being
cheap, but when my own wife and I were planning out honeymoon to Florence and
Rome we inquired about tipping habits overseas and were told it wasn't usual
there and it really came about due to American tourists habitually tipping. We
were told if we we're really happy with the service to leave a Euro or two at
the most, which is what we usually did.

Tip in the wrong context and you risk offending the service provider. I've
been told never to tip a British pub keep, offer to buy him/her a drink
instead. Not sure if times have changed though.

------
Donito
Went to Italy last December, and in fact it's no common practice to tip. The
reason is most of the time the tip is already included in the bill.

------
paulhauggis
who cares?

